# where to buy persona 3 fes pal cheap?



## Nobody_Important4u (Jul 20, 2019)

i am not sure if this is in right section but here it goes...

so i live in poland (in wroclaw) and i really want to play this game but pal version is really expensive on uk amazon its 95£ (450 zł) i i watched uk ebay and the lowest price wa around 80£ (378 zł) using amazon and ebay of other countries i lowered the price by only few zł  using allegro i lowered price to 300 zł and after a bit more looking in other places i lowered price to 175 zł its not that bad but its still kinda expensive. optimal price for me is 100zł

any ideas how to lower the price? somebody wants sell / trade their copy? or do i have to just bite the bullet and 175 zł?


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Aug 16, 2019)

some things changed: the thing with 175 zł expired also 140 zł is not that bad so if anybody has any ideas you can reply


----------



## DANTENDO (Aug 16, 2019)

If you saved a pound a day from Yr first post you would of had 27 pound

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



darkherobrine4u said:


> i am not sure if this is in right section but here it goes...
> 
> so i live in poland (in wroclaw) and i really want to play this game but pal version is really expensive on uk amazon its 95£ (450 zł) i i watched uk ebay and the lowest price wa around 80£ (378 zł) using amazon and ebay of other countries i lowered the price by only few zł  using allegro i lowered price to 300 zł and after a bit more looking in other places i lowered price to 175 zł its not that bad but its still kinda expensive. optimal price for me is 100zł
> 
> any ideas how to lower the price? somebody wants sell / trade their copy? or do i have to just bite the bullet and 175 zł?


On psn store 7 pound


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Aug 16, 2019)

yeah maybe it would be good idea to just buy ps3 i will think about it
thank you for advice


----------

